# Нет проблемм?



## Софья (20 Апр 2009)

Педагоги, откликнитесь! Есть здесь такие? Или все только исполнители? Когда идёт набор в музыкальную школу возникает ощущение, что наш любимый инструмент никому не нужен. Почему?!
Чем завлечь детей, ведь в них продолжение нашего дела!
Инструмент в народе не популярен! Точнее растерял свою популярность. Толпе нужно БУМ-ЦА. Как только выпускаешь детей с примитивным минусом - толпа довольна, а настоящее и скусство никому не нужно!
Получается, чтобы выжить, нужно быть проще?


----------



## Arabesca (26 Апр 2009)

Да, есть и педагоги... К сожалению, есть проблемы с набором в музыкальную школу. Наш инструмент сейчас можно услышать разве что в консерватории. Обычный, простой народ туда не ходит. По телевизору -. ... Мы в школе делаем всевозможные праздники, фестивали. Придумываем разные формы общения, таскаем учеников на музыкальные гостинные и т.д. Дети любят общаться, а мы их ненавязчиво учим, в процессе. В школу они приводят своих друзей. Так и живем.


----------



## Софья (27 Апр 2009)

Интересно, расскажите, что значит ненавязчиво? Не напрягая?
Наши дети (точнее их родители) почему-то лишний раз на репетицию не хотят идти. Часто слышишь:"В субботу, в воскресенье наших детей не собирайте!"
А чаще всего от ненавязчивости начинают садиться на шею. От любимых учеников можно услышать:"Мы это ещё не учили!"... Иногда обижает, а Вам это как?


----------



## Arabesca (28 Апр 2009)

Ненавязчиво - это значит, увлекая в процесс...Чтоб было интересно самому ученику где - то выступить, что - то сыграть, чтобы он не понял, что это сложно...Как бы это сказать, объяснять сложные вещи, как будто это легко... А насчет выходных - у нас то же самое. Лучше не напрягать. Только когда к конкурсам готовишься...Но это же не со всеми. "Это мы не учили" Известная песня. Ответ: сожалею... учите... Они все понимают. Надо по-взрослому.


----------



## celesta (28 Апр 2009)

Интересно сколько у Вас детей в классе,что Вам удается всех увлечь в процесс?Скорее всего дети приходят большей частью общаться,им нравится все,что происходит в классе,но вот инструментом увлекаются как раз только те,которых возишь по конкурсам,во всяком случае у меня так.


----------



## Софья (29 Апр 2009)

У меня, например в классе 12 человек. Среди них есть один, который закончил 2 года назад. Сейчас ходит просто так, играет в разных ансамблях. Из всего класса увлечённых человека три. Остальные учатся кто по инерции, кто под родительским контролем.
Им только нравится выступать.
Периодически стонут все, даже те, которые ездят по конкурсам.
У меня так.


----------



## Arabesca (29 Апр 2009)

У меня в классе играющих трое из двенвдцати. Остальные по разным причинам "уварачиваются". Но им нравится выступать в концертах, играем для родителей, для себя на местных праздниках, которые сами делаем для себя и т.д. На экзамен, конечно, все готовим по максимуму, но это два раза в год. Главное, чтобы не потерять желание играть... А конкурсы - для избранных...


----------



## Софья (1 Май 2009)

Оказывается процент играющих не только у меня три из двенадцати. Но, ведь, на этих троих смотрят остальные,за ними тянутся, стараются равняться. Иногда и от нашей работы получаешь радость удовлетворения. Во многом, благодаря этим троим и их родителям. Мы на девятое мая мая выступаем в городских концетрах, а вы?


----------



## Arabesca (1 Май 2009)

Мы тоже выступаем 7 мая на большом концерте для родителей и приглашенных. Мне тоже очень нравится моя работа. Общение с детьми - это всегда вдохновляет, и постоянный адреналин от их выступлений и неожиданностей...


----------



## alexem (1 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги Софья и Arabesca! С интересом прочитал вашу переписку! В школах дети есть. Мест свободных к 1 сентября не остается. В нашем городе девять музыкальных школ, да десятка полтора студий. Область делится на три методические зоны. Так в Центральной методической зоне 30 ДМШ и ДШИ. Ежегодно выпускается до 200 народников, 200 пианистов, до 30 дирижеров (ДХО), 20 духовиков, 20 струнников (скрипачей, виолончелистов). Приблизительно так же в каждой из остальных методических объединений. Около 2000 выпускников в целом. 1500 подходящего возраста для поступления в ССУЗ. 54 человека набрать не можем. Ведется профориентационная работа. Набор в музыкальный колледж 54 бюджетных места. С трудом набираем 12 народников на 12 мест. 3 места для струнников - с трудом. 6 - духовикам - берем, но они все без музыкального образования. 4 м. - теоретикам. Практически невозможно. И т.д. Берем всех подряд. Конкурс только на вокальное отделение - 3,4 человека на место. Почему лучшие выпускники не идут в профессиональный ССУЗ? Маленькая зарплата у молодых специалистов. Эту проблему призвана решить новая система оплаты труда. Не интересно учиться в школе - это не дает зародиться интересу к данной профессии. Школа не заинтересована готовить в ССУЗ выпускников. Зачем напрягаться, когда и так будут хорошие показатели. Не потому ли, что статус учреждения дополнительного образования детей позволил свести всю работу к минимуму. К уровню общего эстетического развития. Я помню, когда это произошло, я тогда работал в музыкальной школе - преподаватели были возмущены, как же нас унизили до уровня кружков и студий. Потом все улеглось, даже стало всем хорошо. Требования стали ниже, как то само собой. Все стало проще. Так мы потеряли профессиональную направленность, а во главу угла встало общее эстетическое развитие. Да, был еще демографический провал 90 годов. Но ССУЗы его пережили и переживают теперь ВУЗЫ. Я боюсь, что новый кризис снова заставит людей задуматься иметь детей или подождать. Единственно можно нас всех поздравить с тем, что практически решен вопрос об изменении статуса ДМШ, ДШИ и ДХШ на учреждения допрофессиональной подготовки, что все таки как то привяжет ДМШ и ДШИ к профильным ССУЗам. С уважением. А.


----------



## Софья (2 Май 2009)

Сейчас дети настолько загружены в общеобразовательной школе, что на серьёзную учёбу в музыкальной просто не хватает времени. Я не оправдываюсь, это так и есть. Дети не тянут программу школы по математике, химии и т.д. Родители, которые заинтересованы в развитии своих детей нанимают репетиторов по школьным предметам. Нам приходится радоваться тому лишь, что дети к нам приходят два раза в неделю, не надеясь на усердный домашний труд.
А в музыканты не идут потому-что не востребована наша профессия. Это не вина ВУЗОВ, СУЗОВ или школ - это веяние времени. Сейчас процветает шоубизнес. Можно не имея образования заработать кучу денег. Так зачем же упираться столько лет?!
Моё мнение: какой статус на бумаге не пиши, от этого родитель не станет отправлять ребёнка в училище. Нужно искать другие пути. Они, несомненно, есть.


----------



## celesta (3 Май 2009)

Уважаемый alexem!Не могу не откликнуться на Ваше сообщение,в частности на то, что касается изменения статуса ДМШ.Мне почему то это представляется несбыточной мечтой! Действительно при настоящем "дополнительном образовании"(по сей день унизительно это слышать)жизнь упростилась "до невыносимости"(цитирую Швыдкого)и вряд ли кому то захочется уходить от простого к сложному,слишком уж все обленились.Либо это произойдет выборочно,какие то школы оставят для "общего музыкального образования",а единицы будут заниматься допрофессиональной подготовкой.Я живу в маленьком городе,поэтому в наших школах всегда есть места,т.к.приходят только те,которых мы же сами и приведем.При этом начальство старается удержать контингент,поэтому вместо положенных дополнительных часов,мы вынуждены набирать зарплату количеством уч-ся,поэтому классы по 20-25человек,о каком качестве обучения может идти речь?Я сознательно не раздуваю до таких размеров свой класс,теряя в зарплате выигрываю в качестве,но не каждый может себе такое позволить.А если брать контингент педагогов,то все либо предпенсионного,либо пенсионного возраста,молодые то не идут в школу!И это большая проблема !Разрушить удалось быстро,а вот построить вновь...Вот такое непраздничное настроение.


----------



## alexem (5 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте Celesta.
Что касается изменения статуса ДМШ и т.д.- лично слышал от замминистра по культуре области. Слышал и об отмене 24 часов за ставку (теперь - базовый оклад). Останется только 18, как в старших классах и в школах, подчиненных минобру. Хотя разговоры идут давно, а воз и ныне там. Но поживем - увидим. Про 20 -25 человек - это слишком. Действительно, о музыке речи нет. Надо сказать, что ваше начальство не выполняет учебный план. Какой - никакой, а учебный план - то есть. Я имею в виду третий час и час ансамбля. Вы, наверное, о том же. Возраст преподавательского состава - большая проблема и у нас. Из 65 преподавателей нашего колледжа - 51 пенсионеры. Из них 45 по старости. И молодая смена есть, но нет закона об ограничении нагрузки и рабочего времени пенсионерам. Все места заняты. Несмотря на то, что многие из них говорят: "Как я устала работать!" - никто не уходит. Увлекать надо личным примером, а на сцену - то некого выпустить. Никто не хочет уже на сцену(возраст). Все педагоги. А детям нужен огонь в глазах и радость в делах. И все будет хорошо. А.


----------



## Arabesca (8 Май 2009)

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги! Добралась до компьютера...Очень интересный вопрос о статусе ДМШ. У нас говорят, что мы относимся к области "досуга", т.е., чтобы было комфортно ребенку... А ему всеравно "некомфортно". Надо же что-то делать, дома заниматься и немало. А трудиться могут лишь очень немногие. Эти немногие и есть "лицо" педагога. Не поступают в ССУЗы- это да. Сейчас это не престижно. А молодым нужно за что-то жить и зарплата в школе более, чем смешная. В школах работают настоящие энтузиасты. У нас тоже много пенсионеров, но есть и молодежь,немного. Все как- то грустно получается...


----------



## Софья (10 Май 2009)

А мне кажется, что наше будущее в синтезе "досуга" и серьёзных занятий. Рождённый ползать летать не может. Зачем бездарю полифонические дебри и крупная форма? В работе с ним мы преследуем свои корыстные цели: нам нужна востребованность инструмента, нужен поток учеников, нужна система. А уж в систеие, среди этой толпы, 5-7% нормальных детей наберётся. Вот с ними то и нужно будет поддерживать статус ДМШ! С ними будет и допрофессиональная подготовка. Только не со всеми подряд! А 18 часов, это, конечно - мечта! А, главное, нужно возрождать инструмент! Растерял он былую популярность, оторвался от народа, приблизиться бы вновь...


----------



## Arabesca (10 Май 2009)

Да, Софья, согласна с вами... Вот и будем воспитывать народ профессиональной, грамотной игрой. Пусть даже на тех же школьных концертах. И тут немаловажно собрать аудиторию желающих слушать, просто найти и пригласить людей, а к хорошему всегда душа тянется. Будем стараться.


----------



## Fursik (11 Май 2009)

Здравтсвуйте, да тема наболевшая, но по-моему решаемая. В нашем городе мы открыли в образовательных школах, в начальных классах эстетическое отделение--да работа чуть другая. Но все же она решает проблему с набором, и проблему с отбором--согласитесь, не все ученики доходят до конца--и это нормально. А дети закончившие эстетическое отделение идут в муз. школу уже осознано и подготовленно.
А вот заинтересовать ученика своим инструметом и обучением--это уже другое. Конечно, это и личность педагога и умение вести урок. У меня сейчас проблемма репертуар, потому как отношусь к этому серьезно. Если у кого нибудь есть что нибудь интересное для учеников--пожалуйста, поделитесь или подскажите где взять!


----------



## Софья (12 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте, Fursik в каком смысле в общеобразовательных школах? Что во всех сразу? Давно Вы этим занимаетесь? Это же сколько людей нужно, что-бы работать и общеобразовательной и в музыкальной школе!? Долго ли Вы работаете с этими отделениями? А вообще, прекрасная мысль для того, что-бы завлечь детей на инструмент. По поводу репертуара - для самых маленьких особых проблем нет, но дальше, да ещё если ученик талантлив - задача. Вы рылись в нотной галерее тульских авторов? А на Орловская гармонь.ru? На выборе играете? Я очень люблю детские пьесы Власова, они, кажется здесь в нотах есть.


----------



## Fursik (13 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте, Софья. В ближлежащих школах, мы освоили только две, которые рядом, есть планы расширить круг. А педагоги все те, кто работает в муз школе. Формируется один первый класс с эстетическим уклоном, родители специально записываются в этот класс. Им добаляются предметы: спец инструмент раз в неделю, хор, ритмика, шумовой оркестр. За это они платят в половину оплаты за муз школу. пргораммы пишем сами. Срок обучения 4 года.
За наводку на ноты спасибо!


----------



## grigoriys (15 Май 2009)

Fursik писал:


> Если у кого нибудь есть что нибудь интересное для учеников--пожалуйста, поделитесь или подскажите где взять!


Доброго времени суток! Обратите внимание на сборники пьес Доренского, Коробейникова, Баканова и Гречухиной. Все они весьма доступны и интересны,вполне новый и не банальный педрепертуар.


----------



## celesta (7 Июн 2009)

Уважаемые коллеги!Хотелось бы узнать ваше отношение к предстоящей аккредитации муз. школ,которая начнет действовать с нового учебного года.Как мне известно школы будут проходить тестирование на всех уровнях,т.е.и уч-ся младших классов и старших,а также преподаватели,это нечто похожее на ЕГ в общеобразовательных школах,из предложенных 3 вариантов нужно выбрать один.Например из теста преподавателей есть такой- Как вы обучаете детей- по разуму,сердцем,или душой?Ну не чепуха ли это?Тем не менее это на полном серьезе.А еще нам придется писать поурочные планы,как в общеобразовательных школах.Короче говоря творческий процесс хотят превратить в бумажную волокиту,причем по этим бумагам будут оценивать как знания уч-ся,так и пригодность педагогов,что делать?И каково ваше мнение,хотелось бы узнать?


----------



## Arabesca (29 Авг 2009)

Добрый вечер, celesta! Не слышала о подобном. Не дай бог такое! У нас в школе аккредитация в этом году. Пока приводим в порядок документацию на всех уровнях. Еще готовим концерты по отделениям и общешкольный. Пока все. Посмотрим, напишу, если что узнаю нового.


----------



## celesta (30 Авг 2009)

Если не трудно напишите какую документацию вы готовите?Мы пишем программы по всем специальностям,есть ли у вас такое?


----------



## domoksa (30 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте! У нас в городе тоже ДШИ открыла в нескольких школах свои классы. Первые три года дети учаться там, а потом их переводят уже непосредственно в музыкалку.Детям удобно и родители довольны. А вот преподавателям, конечно, туго бегать из одного здания в другое. Но что делать...Надо как-то выживать.


----------



## Софья (1 Сен 2009)

Здравствуйте domoksa видимо все мы скоро прийдём к вашей системе. Просто так на наш инструмент не идут, теперь за учеников нужно бороться. Мне кажется, что ради любимого инструмента выживать стоит! Скажите, коллеги, как относитесь к предложению Гнесинки проводить День баяна, аккордеона и гармоник? Собираетесь ли провести концерты или может быть есть другие мысли? Мы в мае этого года провели концерт "Мой друг баян". Выступали дети и взрослые, старшеклассники даже играли собственные сочинения. Зал был набит до отказа, получилось очень душевно. В новом учебном году думаем расти, ещё не знаю в какой форме, но день баяна нужно отметить.


----------



## lgp18 (12 Сен 2009)

Да сейчас много работает пенсионеров, я и сам недавно им стал. Но нужно всётаки держать инструмент в руках, хотя-бы уметь хорошо играть школьный репертуар и не только на уроке, но и на концерте, играть самому в ансамблях с детьми. Дети это любят и тянутся за преподавателем. Даём концерты в детском саду, в начальной школе, для родителей - на производстве, редко. Недавно появилось в школе цифровое фортепиано. Хотелось бы купить и цифровой баян, аккордеон. Правда средств своих нет, цифровое фортепиано подарил глава администрации посёлка. Хочется иметь и многотембровые готово-выборные инструменты. Чтоб дети это не только видели, но могли и играть на них, как "настоящие " исполнители-профессионалы. Хотя-бы и простой репертуар. Нужно по инструментарию выходить на новый уровень и исполнять более "интересный" современный репертуар.Естественно доступный для исполнителя и слушателя.Не бояться играть народные песени, танцы. Учить подбирать на слух, учить импровизации, пусть самой простой. Нужно чтоб у ребёнка был авторитет в кругу семьи, сверстников. Нужно идти в общеобразовательную школу, где учатся Ваши ученики, находить контакты с учителями, показывать чему научились дети. Время сейчас сложное, но если самому будет не нужна своя профессия, она будет и невостребована.


----------



## Liliya (10 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. А мы вот устраиваем сольные концерты тех инструментов на которые нет набора, это как в моем случае. Играю с синтезатором, ансамблем ложкарей и с ансамблем домристов(везде участвуют только дети). Это на самом деле помогает, вот только не надо играть "тяжелые" произведения.


----------

